# Delaware or Deer Creek for dove



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Been hunting Delaware for the dove opener and thought about going to Deer Creek this year instead. Anyone have an opinion? Seems like every year I hunt Delaware and dont see much only to come back and check on here and everyone says Deer Creek was loaded with them. As always, any help/opinions greatly appreciated.

Tom


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

seems like there's not that many dove fields in Delaware this year....
I've hunted Deer Creek once a long time ago and didn't have much luck.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure if it will have an impact or not but I know a lot of the low lying areas that had crops was flooded out pretty good and killed a lot of it off when we had all that rain early in the summer.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

gohabs1985 said:


> Been hunting Delaware for the dove opener and thought about going to Deer Creek this year instead. Anyone have an opinion? Seems like every year I hunt Delaware and dont see much only to come back and check on here and everyone says Deer Creek was loaded with them. As always, any help/opinions greatly appreciated.
> 
> Tom


Did you make it down to Deer Creek? Looking for a place to hunt in the morning since the areas close to me are noon only the first 10 days


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Deer Creek can be good. You just have to watch out for all the idiots. There was a guy that shot through the standing corn and pelted the back of my legs one year. I have not been back since.


----------

